# Meet up groups for SA



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I


----------



## Anticipate (Dec 23, 2012)

Daveyboy said:


> I joined a meet up group for Sa on Long Island 2 months ago. Couldn't make any meetups because of work. Does anyone have experience with these groups. It looks like only 5 people show up and recently there the same ones. they don't comment on how it went or what kind of group it was (age, sex, singles). Are they fun??


Hi, where is the Meet Up group for SAS on Long Island? I would be interested in finding out more information.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I live in southern california and have been to several meetup groups for social anxiety, and recently started going to one for depression.

If they are fun or not depends on what they actually do. Some meetups just sit in a circle and talk, and others actually go out and do things. For example for one of the meetups we went indoor rock climbing, bowling, and mini golfing, those were all pretty fun. But other meetups we just sit in a circle in a room in a library and talk about our issues, which isn't necessarily fun but is nice to hear other people's stories.

It also really depends on the kind of people that join and if you can 'connect' with them or not, if they are around your age or not and have similar interests as you.

It should say on the meetup website what the meetup was, like the title of the meetup and should have a summary of what they planned to do. Also you should be able to look at the profiles of the people who went and find out how old they are, what sex they are, and sometimes they have photos of themselves on there.

If they don't comment about the meetup, you can try messaging the people who went through the meetup website and ask them about it.

But ultimately the only way you are going to find out if they are fun or not is to just go to one yourself.


----------



## Anticipate (Dec 23, 2012)

Daveyboy said:


> Hi here is a link, I hope it works if not I be on here later tonight. Just have to join (its free) they'll send permission to your email address and you good. The 2 suggested meetings are old ones. They just had one over the weekend so another should be coming up. Usually it looks like they do movie/dinner, but if you wanted to talk about stuff I'm sure people would stop out afterwards for a drink or something. Good luck.
> 
> http://www.meetup.com/Long-Island-Social-Anxiety/


Hi, thanks for sending me the link! I would like to join, but I'm kind of hesitant about MeetUp. I used to have an account, and joined a local group. After going to an event, a day or two later, the MeetUp group administrator removed me from the group. I have no idea why she did this, but I decided to delete my MeetUp account after that happened because I was very hurt by this.


----------



## Anticipate (Dec 23, 2012)

Daveyboy said:


> Can't hurt joining..Not sure what meetup group you were in but they all independent from one another. This one is under "new management" just last year, I heard, so they are still trying to get it together with more involvement. Just recently joined so I haven't been to one yet. The one today was canceled, not sure about upcoming weekend ( can't make it) but I'm gonna try after that. Maybe I like it maybe not, but I'll be nervous..real nervous. But I'll try.


Is there a way to go to the event without officially joining their MeetUp group?


----------

